# DirecTV TiVo Beta



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-09/new-directv-tivo-beta-underway/comment-page-1/#comment-98547


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I had a request to modify my image from a Premiere with DirecTV branding to the DirecTV DVR with TiVo. It was kinda a hack job, but will hopefully be less confusing (compared to that Virgin TiVo box disaster - bad headline combined with uncaptioned image, sorry).


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

And here I thought it was a real product image!!!


----------

